# Hinteregger (pronunciation)



## LoveVanPersie

Do you pronounce this surname of the Martin Hinteregger as [ˈhɪntɐɛɡɐ] of [ˈhɪntəʁɛɡɐ]?


----------



## anahiseri

or [ˈhɪntəʁɛkɐ    ?


----------



## berndf

anahiseri said:


> or [ˈhɪntəʁɛkɐ    ?


I say [ˈhɪntɐˌɛkɐ] but [ˈhɪntəʁˌɛkɐ] is something I could say as well, though the [ʁ] would be very faint. I also agree transcribing <gg> as [k]; the Upper German <gg> is a long unaspirated [kk] but in Standard German I would omit the lengthening. On the other hand, a northern speaker unfamiliar with southern phonology might pronounce the name with a [g].


----------



## bearded

Just a marginal question: there are many names in Southern Germany with an -egg/egger ending, so I suppose that 'egg' must have a meaning in some southern dialect (probably Bavarian), but I never could discover it. Some friends of mine say it's the same as 'hill/Hügel': is that true?

( I should probably have asked this in the Etymology forum, but I hope I can receive some quick answer here. Thank you. )


----------



## berndf

This question has been addressed in an EHL thread a few years ago (about the name _Schwarzenegger_). If you want to continue this discussion please feel free to post in that thread:


berndf said:


> _Schwarzenegg*e*r_, not  _Schwarzenegg*a*r_.
> 
> Morphological analysis is _Schwarz-en-egg-er_. _Egg _is an  Upper-German (i.e. Southern) variant of _Ecke_ = corner, cognate to English _edge_. Here it carries an older meaning: a mountain-peak, -edge or -slope. An _Egger_ is someone who lives there. _Schwarz_ means black, _schwarzen_ is an accusative or dative form, though the inflected form might be just _schwarze_ in which case _-n-_ is a kind of "glue" letter without meaning; both analyses are possible, you can't tell and it doesn't matter.
> 
> Hence, a _Schwarzenegger_ is someone who lives on a black mountain-peak, -edge or -slope.


----------



## bearded

Vielen Dank, berndf.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> I say [ˈhɪntɐˌɛkɐ] but [ˈhɪntəʁˌɛkɐ] also agree transcribing <gg> as [k];
> On the other hand, a northern speaker unfamiliar with southern phonology might pronounce the name with a [g].


Da bin ich doch ein bisschen überrascht.
Als Aussprache von ".... egger" kam für mich - bis jetzt - nur [g] infrage. Dabei kann ich gar  nicht "Norddeutsch" sprechen. Wie erklärst Du das?


----------



## berndf

Weiß ich nicht; so gut kenn ich dich auch nicht. Ich spreche <gg> auf jeden Fall so aus wie hier, nur eben nicht lang. Etwa so wie der männliche Österreicher (hans) hier im Namen _Martin Heidegger_.


----------



## anahiseri

Ich habe die Aussprache "k" statt "g" vorgeschlagen, weil ich Eure Meinung dazu wissen wollte. Meine einzige persönlich Erfahrung hierzu: ich habe vor Jahren einen Schweizer kennengelernt, dessen Familienname auf "egger" ausging, und von ihm weiß ich, dass das g (zumindest in der Schweiz) wie k ausgesprochen wird. An seine Erklärungen zur Bedeutung kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Wahrscheinlich stimmen sie mit Berndfs überein, aber es kann ja auch sein, dass es in der Schweiz anders verstanden wird als in Bayern. Das Schwyzerdütsch ist ja so eine Sache. . . .


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Wie erklärst Du das?
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiß ich nicht; so gut kenn ich dich auch nicht.
Click to expand...

Dazu brauchst Du mich nicht zu kennen. 

Das war eine rein rhetorische Frage zu deiner Behauptung,


berndf said:


> the Upper German <gg> is a long unaspirated [kk]. On the other hand, a northern speaker unfamiliar with southern phonology might pronounce the name with a [g].


die mich nicht überzeugt.
Oder aber der Niederalemannische Dialekt unterscheidet sich hier vom restlichen "Oberdeutsch"?

Siehe Heidegger (Aussprache)


sokol said:


> Concerning the <gg>: such "-egger" names also are widespread in Austria, but usually the spelling is "-ecker". However, I think there is no difference in pronunciation here in this case if you compare Austrian with Southern German accent: it is [-e*ɡ̥ɡ̥*ɐ]),


----------



## berndf

anahiseri said:


> aber es kann ja auch sein, dass es in der Schweiz anders verstanden wird als in Bayern. Das Schwyzerdütsch ist ja so eine Sache. . . .


Das ist mehr eine Nord-Süd- als eine Ost-Ost-West-Unterscheidung. Südliche Dialekte unterscheiden zwei _k-_Laute, einen aspirierten und einen affrikatisierten (also _kch_,  einen _k_- und einen _ach_-Laut). Man findet diese Unterscheidung im Hoch- und Höchstalemannischen (Schweiz* und Vorarlberg), aber auch im Südbairischen (Tirol, Kärnten, Steiermark). Weiter nördlich (Mittel- und Nordbairisch, Schwäbisch und Niederalemannisch) gibt es diese Unterscheidung nicht (nicht mehr?).
____________
*In vielen Schweizer Dialekten hat sich das affrikatisierte _k_ weiter in einen reinen frikativ entwickelt, wie in dem berühmten _Chuchichäschtli_.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> die mich nicht überzeugt.
> Siehe Heidegger (Aussprache)


Sokol beschreibt den Laut als stimmloses g und ich als nicht-aspiriertes k. Wir meinen schon dasselbe.

Nun ist im Standarddeutschen auch /g/ am Wortanfang i.d.R stimmlos, so wie _geben_. Aber intervokalisch ist das standarddeutsche _g_ meist stimmhaft. Ich finde dieses stimmlose g/nicht-aspirierte k wie in Schoggi-Weggli (siehe Link in #8) von einem normalen deutschen intervokalischen g deutlich zu unterscheiden. Die Unnunterscheidbarkeit von einem normalen g, von dem Sokol sprach, beziehen sich auf solche Dialekte (wie die meisten österreichischen), in denen /g/ immer stimmlos ist, auch intervokalisch.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Nun ist im Standarddeutschen auch /g/ am Wortanfang i.d.R stimmlos, so wie _geben_


Das überrascht mich, ehrlich. Soll man 'geben' wie 'keben' aussprechen..? Oder meinst Du, bei einem virtuellen 'keben' wäre das k aspiriert..?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Oder meinst Du, bei einem virtuellen 'keben' wäre das k aspiriert..?


Ja, am Wortanfang werden /g/ und /k/ durch Aspirierung unterschieden. In österreichischen Dialekten, in denen das _k_ meist gar nicht oder nur wenig aspiriert wird, führt das oft zu Verwechselungen von _g_ und _k_, wie bei dem in Österreich sehr beliebten Gericht _*G*ordon bleu_.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Sokol beschreibt den Laut als stimmloses g und ich als nicht-aspiriertes k. Wir meinen schon dasselbe.


Ich habe nirgends gelesen, dass Sokol von einem _stimmlosen g_ spricht.

Was gilt jetzt?
Im badischen Bereich wird (in meinem Bekanntenkreis)  das "g"  bei Heide*gg*er  nicht  wie "k" ausgesprochen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich habe nirgends gelesen, dass Sokol von einem _stimmlosen g_ spricht.


Hast du selbst zitiert:


sokol said:


> [-e*ɡ̥ɡ̥*ɐ]),


Ein geminiertes stimmloses g. Und das ist genau, was ich auch gesagt habe. Und wenn man es ans Standdarddeutsche anpasst, fällt die Geminierung weg.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> fällt die Geminierung weg.


Weißt Du, mit Fachausdrücken in Punkto Linguistik kann ich es mit Dir natürlich nicht aufnehmen, aber ich verstehe nicht, was die _Gemination_ mit stimmlos/ stimmhaft zu tun hat/ haben soll.


> *Gemination* (lat. _geminare_ „verdoppeln“) bezeichnet in der Linguistik Dopplungen von Lauten oder Wörtern sowie die damit einhergehenden sprachlichen Phänomene, wie z. B. eine längere Aussprache.


Bedeutet etwa der Punkt unter den zwei _g,_ dass diese stimmlos sind?

Wie dem auch sei


JClaudeK said:


> Im badischen Bereich wird (in meinem Bekanntenkreis) das "g"  bei Heide*gg*er nicht  wie "k" ausgesprochen.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

JClaudeK said:


> Bedeutet etwa der Punkt unter den zwei _g,_ dass diese stimmlos sind?


Yes.


----------



## JClaudeK

Danke, LoveVanPersie.

Und würdest Du   ein stimmloses "g" auch einem "nicht-aspirierten k" gleichsetzen?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> aber ich verstehe nicht, was die _Gemination_ mit stimmlos/ stimmhaft zu tun hat/ haben soll.


Nichts. Das _g_ in -_egger_ hat zwei unabhängige Eigenschaften: es ist 1) stimmlos und 2) geminiert, d.h. lang. Wenn du dir noch mal _Schoggi-Weggli_ (_Schokoladenwecken_) anhörst, wirst du beide Eigenschaften deutlich wahrnehmen. Da es im Standarddeutschen keine geminierten Konsonanten mehr gibt (mit ein paar Ausnahmen), verschwindet diese Eigenschaft, wenn die Aussprache ans Standarddeutsche angepasst wird. Die Stimmlosigkeit behalten viele Sprecher aber bei. Ich z.B. spreche das _gg_ in _Hinteregger_ zwar kurz aber dennoch anders als z.B. in dem Wort _Egge_ (dem landwirtschaftlichen Gerät).


----------



## Hutschi

Das Problem ist der Kontrast.
K wird behaucht gesprochen, g wird nicht behaucht.
Wenn ich denke, ich spreche ein stimmhaftes g, ist es meist lediglich ein unbehauchtes k.

Ich stimme hier Bernds Analyse zu.

Ein anderer Kontrast wäre stimmlos zu stimmhaft. Der herrscht in vielen Sprachen vor, habe ich mal gehört.
Dort würde mein "g" wie ein unbehauchtes "k" klingen.
Bei mir klingt das g in ...egger ungefähr wie in Egge. Aber zumindest fast stimmlos.
Stimmhaftes Sprechen wäre überdeutlich und ist etwas schwierig für mich zu erreichen.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> ungefähr wie in Egge. Aber zumindest fast stimmlos.


Wäre es in Deiner Aussprache ein Leichtes, _Egge _und _Ecke _zu verwechseln?


----------



## Hutschi

Nein. In "Ecke" ist das "k" behaucht. In "Egge" ist es nicht behaucht.

In sächsischer Dialektaussprache und auch im fränkischen Bereich könnte man es aber tatsächlich verwechseln, weil das Behauchen entfällt.
Das wirkt sich auch auf die "normale" Umgangssprache aus.


Hier könnte man es verwechseln.
Ich spreche das "k" eher überdeutlich, weil ich als kleines Kind Dialekt gesprochen habe und Hochdeutsch stark durch Lesen gelernt habe.

Es gibt den Witz: G und k werden gleich gesprochen, außer in Karasche. (Garage)
Natürlich wird Garage aber nicht Karasche gesprochen. Das ist der Witz.

Auch bei packen und backen entfällt der Kontrast. Gesprochen werden beide wie "Baggen".
Das aber im Sinne von "unbehaucht", nicht im Sinne von "stimmhaft".


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Auch bei packen und backen entfällt der Kontrast. Gesprochen werden beide wie "Baggen".


Wie bitte? 
In Sachsen vielleicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau. In Sachsen (und in Teilen Thüringens und, soviel ich weiß, in fränkischen Bereichen). Das war ja die Antwort auf die gestellte Frage von bearded in #22. In meiner Umgebung wird es oft so gesprochen. Nicht behaucht und stimmlos. Ich selbst spreche es nicht so/nicht mehr so.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Wäre es bei Deiner Aussprache ein Leichtes, _Egge _und _Ecke _zu verwechseln?


Ich denke, anders als am Wortanfang wird in den meisten Akzenten intervokalisch schon zwischen [g] und [ɡ̥] unterschieden. In meinem Ohr zumindest klingen [g], [ɡ̥] und [kʰ] intervokalisch anders. Am Wortanfang kann ich den Unterschied zwischen [g] und [ɡ̥] zwar wahrnehmen, er ist für mich aber bedeutungslos. Intervokalisch ist das für mich anders. Da unterscheide ich zwischen [g] und [ɡ̥] durchaus. Hier ist, wie ich _Egge_ und _Hinteregger_ ausspreche. Ich halte den Unterschied in der Ausprache von <gg> für auffällig.

Egge-Hinteregger.m4a


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Die Stimmlosigkeit behalten *viele Sprecher* aber bei. *Ich z.B. spreche* das _gg_ in _Hinteregger_ zwar kurz aber dennoch anders als z.B. in dem Wort _Egge_ (dem landwirtschaftlichen Gerät).





berndf said:


> Da *unterscheide ich* zwischen [g] und [ɡ̥]


Handelt es sich bei den von Dir zitierten Aussprachen um _Regeln des Standdarddeutschen _oder um individuelle bzw. regionale Vorlieben?  Das kann ich dem Wortlaut Deiner obigen Aussagen nicht mit Sicherheit entnehmen.
Gibt es z.B. eine regelmäßige Begründung dafür, dass (d.h. eine Regel, wonach) die zwei g  in _Egge _ und _Hinteregger _jeweils anders ausgesprochen werden sollen?  Soll Deine (hamburgische) Aussprache als Vorbild gelten/dienen, oder sind auch andere Aussprachen im Standarddeutschen zulässig?



berndf said:


> Am Wortanfang kann ich den Unterschied zwischen [g] und [ɡ̥] zwar wahrnehmen, er ist für mich aber bedeutungslos.


Was meinst Du hier bitte mit ''bedeutungslos''?  Unbedeutend/geringfügig (fast nicht spürbar), oder unwichtig (d.h. egal, wie man diese g ausspricht)? Ich vermute, Letzteres. Dann bestünde eben keine Regel..

Die Antworten auf obige Fragen sind für mich als Nichtmuttersprachler (zur Orientierung) nicht bedeutungslos, und ich danke Dir im Voraus.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Handelt es sich bei den von Dir zitierten Aussprachen um _Regeln des Standdarddeutschen _oder um individuelle bzw. regionale Vorlieben?


Es handelt sich hier um die Aussprache regionenspezifischer Eigennamen. Es fällt schwer dies in Regeln zu zwängen. Was ich beschrieben habe, ist eine Vermischung phonologischer Eigenarten zweier Sprachvarietäten, die m.E. zumindest denen natürlich ist, die mit beiden vertraut sind. Ich kann es nur noch mal wiederholen, im südlichen Oberdeutschen beschreibt <gg> ein eigenständiges Phenom, das sowohl von /g/ als auch von /k/ unterschieden ist und das versuche ich ins Standarddeutsche zu transportieren. D.h. dieses <gg> ist sowohl von (normalen standarddeutschen) <gg> in _Egge_ zu unterscheiden als auch von dem <ck> in _Äcker_.



bearded said:


> Was meinst Du hier bitte mit ''bedeutungslos''? Unbedeutend/geringfügig (fast nicht spürbar), oder unwichtig (d.h. egal, wie man diese g ausspricht)? Ich vermute, Letzteres.


Korrekt.


bearded said:


> Dann bestünde eben keine Regel.


Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du hier von "Regel" sprichst. Aber die phonologische Regel ist, dass [g] und [ɡ̥] am Wortanfang nicht unterschieden werden. Ber der Unterscheidung von <gg> in _Egge_ und _Hinteregger_ geht es aber gerade *nicht* um den Wortanfang.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Nun ist im Standarddeutschen auch /g/ am Wortanfang i.d.R stimmlos, so wie _geben_.


vs. 


berndf said:


> Aber die phonologische Regel ist, dass [g] und [ɡ̥] am Wortanfang nicht unterschieden werden.


Da bin ich etwas verwirrt. 
Was  gilt jetzt eigentlich? 

Ich kann mir ein stimmloses "g" _(am Wortanfang  so wie geben)_ gar nicht ausmalen. Für mich klingt es stimmhaft, anders kann ich das gar nicht aussprechen.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du hier von "Regel" sprichst.


Du hast recht. Aber ich sprach auch _hier _von Regeln (ich hätte schreiben sollen ''dann bestünde auch hierzu keine Regel''), weil ich im Grundsatz nicht so sehr an regionalen Sprachvarietäten interessiert bin, sondern vielmehr an den Standardregeln (''Bühnendeutsch'' sieht wohl vermutlich  eine Standard-Aussprache vor, oder?),  und ich immer auf der Suche nach diesen Regeln bin: z.B. zum g sowohl im Inneren wie auch am Anfang der Wörter.

PS. Noch eines: Du sprichst von ''regionenspezifischen Eigennamen''. Aber muss man denn diese nach dem Akzent der jew. Herkunftsregion aussprechen, oder doch nicht gemäß allgemeingültigen deutschen Aussprachregeln?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> vs.
> 
> Da bin ich etwas verwirrt.
> Was  gilt jetzt eigentlich?
> 
> Ich kann mir ein stimmloses "g" _(am Wortanfang  so wie geben)_ gar nicht ausmalen. Für mich klingt es stimmhaft, anders kann ich das gar nicht aussprechen.


Hör dir mal hier die verschiedenen Aussprachen an. Die beiden Aussprachen des Wortes alleine sind beide stimmhaft, wirken aber seltsam überartikuliert (nicht nur wegen des <g>); etwa so wie es ein Lehrer beim Diktat sagen würde. In "bald geben ist doppelt geben" und in 110 Prozent geben" wirkt es natürlicher und hier sind die gs stimmlos oder zumindest fast. Ob sie es exakt sind, müsste ich mir mit dem Wave-Form-Monitor anschauen (geht im Moment nicht).

Hör dir hier bei französisch _quatre_ den Satz "Une table pour quatre, svp." an. Das ist etwa die Grenze, was im Deutschen gerade noch als ein /g/ durchgehen würde.

Das Problem bei Plosiven ist, dass die Unterscheidung von stimmhaft und stimmlos graduell ist und nicht schwarz-weiß. _Stimmhaft_ bedeutet, dass die Stimme etwas früher einsetzt als der Verschluss geöffnet wird. Bei aspirierten Plosiven setzt die Stimme etwas später ein als der Verschluss gelöst wird. Bei Lauten in der Mitte ist eine Grauzone. Einige Sprachen ordnen sie dem /g/ zu, andere dem /k/. Und noch wieder andere Sprachen unterscheiden drei Laute und nicht zur zwei, wie zum Beispiel Altgriechisch _*B*eta-*P*i-*Ph*i _(im klassischen Griechisch würde _Phi_ noch nicht wie _Fi_ gesprochen, sondern etwa so wie wir im Deutschen _Pi_ sagen, vielleicht etwas stärker noch aspiriert).


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> In "bald geben ist doppelt geben" und in 110 Prozent geben" wirkt es natürlicher und hier sind die gs stimmlos oder zumindest fast.


"110 Prozent geben" hört sich stark nach synthetischer Stimme an - also (für mich) keineswegs _natürlich_.
"bald geben ist doppelt geben" - _die gs stimmlos oder zumindest fast_ 

In "sich die Hand geben", "Geben Sie mir ...", "sich Mühe geben bei", "würden Sie mir bitte ein Stück Apfelstrudel geben" (und die letzten 4 anderen Beispiele)  sind die _gs_ stimmhaft, und das klingt _für mich_ natürlicher.



berndf said:


> Hör dir hier bei französisch _quatre_ den Satz "Une table pour quatre, svp." an.


Das (ganz besonders '_une table_'!) hört sich nicht so an, als ob die Sprecherin Muttersprachlerin wäre. (Sie wird zwar als solche ausgewiesen, aber ihre Aussprache ist _überartikuliert,_ d.h. nicht natürlich.)


berndf said:


> Das ist etwa die Grenze, was im Deutschen gerade noch als ein /g/ durchgehen würde.


Findest Du? - Für mich ist das eindeutig ein (auf französische Art ausgesprochenes) /k/. Als /g/ geht das bei mir nicht durch.

Trotzdem, danke für die Mühe. Jetzt begreife ich immerhin, was Du unter "_gs stimmlos oder zumindest fast" _verstehst.



berndf said:


> Man findet diese Unterscheidung im Hoch- und Höchstalemannischen (Schweiz* und Vorarlberg), aber auch im Südbairischen (Tirol, Kärnten, Steiermark). Weiter nördlich (Mittel- und Nordbairisch, Schwäbisch und Niederalemannisch) gibt es diese Unterscheidung nicht (nicht mehr?).





berndf said:


> Sokol beschreibt den Laut als stimmloses g und ich als nicht-aspiriertes k. Wir meinen schon dasselbe.


Davon _"stimmloses g =  nicht-aspiriertes k"_ konntest Du mich allerdings nicht überzeugen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Findest Du?


Ganz eindeutig. Im Deutschen wäre es ein g und im Französischen ist es ein k. Das ist genau diese Grauzone in der Mitte, von der ich gesprochen habe.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Im Deutschen wäre es ein g



Hör Dir mal die 2 ersten Aussprachen von"cadre juridique" an. 
Die Aussprache des ersten Buchstabens von "cadre" \kɑdʁ\ und "quatre" \katʁ\
ist genau dieselbe - auf keinen Fall ein g, auch kein stimmloses (deutsches)!


----------



## berndf

Beide Aussprachen von _cadre_ sind französisch k. Im Deutschen wäre nur die zweite ein k. Die erste der ist auf der Grenze. Ich würde es als g hören, wenn ich nicht wüsste, wie Französisch funktioniert.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Beide Aussprachen von _cadre_ sind französisch k. [  ] Im Deutschen wäre nur die zweite ein k. Die erste der ist auf der Grenze. Ich würde es als g hören wenn ich nicht wüsste, wie Französisch funktioniert.


_Ich würde es als g hören  wenn ich nicht wüsste, wie Französisch funktioniert. _

Ich höre  keinen Unterschied,
auch hier nicht:
(5X cadre = /*k*a ... /)

Aber lassen wir's ....!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> 5X cadre = /*k*a ...


Das sind andere Beispiele. In denen sind alle ks aspirert.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt hier zwei prinzipielle Probleme.
1. Das Gehör passt sich der eigenen Sprache an. Wir unterscheiden die Laute entsprechend der eigenen Sprache und "fangen" sie in einem gewissen Bereich ein.
Was ich als stimmlos bzw. hart empfinde, und was als stimmhaft bzw. weich, ist davon abhängig.
2. Beschreibende Darstellungen hängen von 1. ab. Eigentlich kann müsste man zu IPA greifen, das kennen aber nur wenige genau.

---
Die Grenzen zwischen "g" und "k" sind regional unterschiedlich.


----------

